# Using my Rogers iPhone in the USA



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm off to Chicago this weekend, and I have a Rogers iPhone with the 6GB data plan. Does anyone know what the data charges in the US are? Can I use the GPS for directions, or will it end up costing me a ton of money?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## crosswire (Jun 7, 2007)

you could call rogers and ask them since they would be the best to know.
Also,check the website for the fine print


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

I am just back from NYC...turned Data off ( I called Rogers and they said that was all I needed to do) and I was fine. There was more than enough wifi around to keep me happy and on track. i would imagine Chicago would be the same. If your driving with the need for GPS that might be an issue.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Roaming Data charges are ridiculous. All Starbucks and McDonalds have Wifi, pretty much in the US - that's what I used, along with an AT&T SIM Card, but that's cause I have an unlocked 2G iPhone.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Be aware as well that your Visual VoiceMail service is data even though it isn't part of your data plan. You will be dinged for data roaming if the service is used. When you shut off data, I don't think it shuts off VVM. The charges are steep but if it's just to support VVM they shouldn't be too bad.

If you are concerned about VVM data, call Rogers and see if they can temporarily disable the service and reactivate when you get back (or if it actually gets shut off when data is turned off).

Good luck.

PS. If you want GPS while in the US, find yourself a refurb GPS unit at TigerDirect (here in Canada) or a refurb reseller in the States. I've seen units like the TomTom One and the Navigon (with traffic feed) for as little as $100.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

bob99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm off to Chicago this weekend, and I have a Rogers iPhone with the 6GB data plan. Does anyone know what the data charges in the US are? Can I use the GPS for directions, or will it end up costing me a ton of money?
> 
> ...


The data charges are 6$ per MB. Not as bad as they were, but it could add up depending on your usage. FYI

Stu


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

*FIdo US roaming data charges*



shonline said:


> The data charges are 6$ per MB. Not as bad as they were, but it could add up depending on your usage. FYI
> 
> Stu



Anyone know what the *FIDO charges for roaming data in the US* are? 

I went to NYC on the weekend and a few times I noticed it would drop the Wifi signal and revert to 3g. Once I was actually checking into my flight so couldn't abandon the operation and it looks like I used close to 5MB. I am afraid!!!!


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

bob99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm off to Chicago this weekend, and I have a Rogers iPhone with the 6GB data plan. Does anyone know what the data charges in the US are? Can I use the GPS for directions, or will it end up costing me a ton of money?
> 
> ...


Here's an interesting hint that someone gave me - I haven't confirmed whether or not it works, but if it does it's pretty neat. Apparently when you drop a pin in the Maps application, it saves it along with a region of map data around the pin. 

So...before you leave on your trip, drop a bunch of pins in the areas where you'll be. Then, even if you have data turned off, you'll be able to use the built in GPS chip to show where you are because you won't need to download the map. 

It's not as good as a real GPS, but if this really does work it would be handy in a lot of cases, for example showing restaurants around your hotel or whatever.

Can anyone confirm that this works?


----------



## oavil2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's a pretty good guide on using AT&T's gophone service with the iphone:
How to use your unlocked iphone in the USA on the cheap | david schultz dot org


----------

